# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Arredimi i dhomës së bebit...

## HELEN OF TROY

Arredimi i dhomës së bebit - Top Channel Albania - News - Lajme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjUGBKnzUYE
Nuk gjeta nje teme te ngjashme nese ekziston mund ta bashkoni .

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Moj Helene boll lek te kesh se vallaj skam nevoj per dike qe te me japi mend ... :perqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

kam pare disa dhoma per femije kaq te lezecme...dje po shikoja nje revist qe me kishte ardhur ne mail, dhe kishte nje dhome gjumi per femije nga "rooms to go" i loved it...per vete ate dhome extra qe kam pothuajse vajza nuk rri meqe fle me ne, ama kam disa ide sesi dua te dekoroj dhomen e gjumit te saj kur te jet pak me e madhe

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Rexhi e paske mesuar keq nuk do te shqepet aty do e kesh ter naten edhe nese i ben dhomen e  saj
mjer ti thuaj haha
Mua kjo dhome me duket shume e ngarkuar pak gjera qe edhe femija te mare ajer te paster

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

ke shume te drejt eshte pak e ngarkuar plus ne ate moshe nuk e vlersojn dhe aq shume....e di e kam mesuar keq, me kete tjetren do jem me e disiplinuar  :perqeshje:

----------


## Enii

nje pink room , nuk merzitet kurre nga pink bebi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## teta

http://freshome.com/category/bedroom/

po te beni i cik serch ka ketu ca te duash

por une mendoi se femiu duhet te fle me prinderit e vet.sepse i duhet kjo ngrohesti prindore per ecje me " vertikale" ne jete,shpjegohet edhe psikologjikisht kjo.
Keto pamvarsimet e hershme te femijeve  e zbehin raportin femije -prinder,kur femija ndjehet i gatshem ,vet do kerkoi dhomen e vet.

----------

